# Is it me...



## Noir (Dec 1, 2017)

Or am I that bad that I want to collect all the football/angler fish? ;x; Ultimately, my favorite fish. I'm glad I have one. I wish we could put it in decoration(unless we can and i'm dumb) because collecting those are one of my favorite past times to put up in my house. xD;

Does anyone have a favorite fish or insect that they adore that they wish to show off or even just have if not in the game?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 1, 2017)

Football fish are also my fave and I really want to display it somewhere: ( I only have one and it feels so special haha. Too bad they aren't for decoration.


----------



## dabbler (Dec 1, 2017)

having (a) fish tank(s) would be really cool, to show off your catches.


----------



## arbra (Dec 1, 2017)

I still have never caught a football fish (but my friend has), although I have caught Tuna and that same friend has not.


----------



## Orionirico (Dec 1, 2017)

Collecting fishes and bugs is one of the funniest things to do in Animal Crossing, I really love it. I don't know why they just removed half of the game with this.


----------



## Starrynight44 (Dec 1, 2017)

I'd love to have my favorite the goliath beetle on display i hope they get put in the game, atleast i guess they arent already.


----------

